# Kreis zu Eckig



## woo (28. März 2004)

Hei Ihr. Ich hab mal hier gelesen (glaub ich mal) wie man in PS die Aswahl vom Kreis richtig rund bekommt. Wenn ich einen Kreis haben will und mit Farbe fülle, wird er dann an einigen Stellen Eckig. kann mir einer Bitte erklären wie ich es hinbekomme das ich einen 100 % runden Kreis habe.

Dank und Gruss
Woo


----------



## woo (28. März 2004)

So siehts bei mir aus.

woo


----------



## chrisbergr (28. März 2004)

Hi!
Um einen 100% runden Kreis zu bekommen, hältst du, während du dein Auswahlellipse-Werkzeug ziehst die Shift Taste gedrückt. Jetzt füllst du entweder die Fläche, oder die Kontur.
Schon hast du einen runden Kreis  
Und wenn du dann noch nen Weissen kleineren Kreis haben möchtest, dann mach das nicht über Auswahl verkleinern, sondern über Auswahl transvormieren, so bleibt´s auch rund.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruss ACID


----------



## woo (28. März 2004)

DANKE DIR. danach hab ich gesucht. Super wenn einem geholfen wird.

gruss und dank
woo


----------

